# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook with shipping options and business manager accounts

## Davidp8

Hello , Selling Facebook accounts , facebook with shipping options and business manager accounts (facebook ads)

All profiles are 100% real, with profile pictures according to gender and age

Good to promote your business

Already Verified Accounts with 7k spending limit for business manager 

Verification: Verified by Email
Very Solid Accounts!
2FA Codes Included
Ask any questions available 24/7

Price is $25 for an facebook account
$50 for facebook with shipping option
$120 for verified business manager 

Contact below : 

Telegram: @Davidbennett7
Email: [email protected]

Payment Methods Available
Bitcoin,Skrill,UDST.

----------


## Davidp8

Available contacts Above :

----------


## Davidp8

Available contacts Above :

----------

